# Need help picking prop size



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm running a Yamaha 4 Stroke EFI on my Maverick 15. I've got a PowerTech REB3R11PYS50
which gives a decent hole shot, cruises at 24 MPH at 4900 RPM, with a top end pf 30 MPH at
5900 RPM. I believe they make the same prop for the Merc.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks. Is a 3 or 4 blade?al or ss?


----------

